# desert shooting areas near orange county?



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone know of any open shooting areas near OC. I would like to get some time in with the shotgun, rifle and pistol, but not many ranges allow all 3.

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

There's no desert shooting areas near OC. The closest public range to OC that allows all three might be the Burro Canyon Shooting Park in Azusa.

http://www.burrocanyon.com/


----------



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Heard there are a couple of area's north or north-east of San Diego also. Since I'm in OC, it might be better to head that way than through LA. Anyone know of these areas?

Thanks for the burro canyon info! Will definately hit them up when I'm heading that way anyway.

Cheers,
DJ


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

I live in OC too and there are no open shooting ranges here. Azusa is the only one that comes to mind. Let me know if you find one in SD.


----------

